# Any Pinoy cubers?



## Destro (Apr 24, 2014)

Just curious. Parang wla ksi aq nakikitang pinoy cubers s forum eh.


----------



## Imago (Apr 24, 2014)

Present..


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

Dayan ba yang cube mo? (Di ksi clear yung logo eh) Ano personal best mo?


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Apr 28, 2014)

i am a filipino cuber


----------



## Destro (Apr 28, 2014)

What r ur main cubes? (3x3)


----------



## andojay (Apr 29, 2014)

Destro said:


> Just curious. Parang wla ksi aq nakikitang pinoy cubers s forum eh.


Here!.. kinda

Try joining the facebook group of Pinoy Cubers


----------



## Destro (May 14, 2014)

Are there comps here in the philippines?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 14, 2014)

Destro said:


> Are there comps here in the philippines?


The WCA website has all upcoming cubing competitions listed. I see there is one on June 7 in the Philippines.


----------



## Destro (May 16, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> The WCA website has all upcoming cubing competitions listed. I see there is one on June 7 in the Philippines.


It's too far from where i live,bummer.


----------



## Dijae Dadula (Jul 17, 2014)

*Nandito mga pare!*



Destro said:


> Just curious. Parang wla ksi aq nakikitang pinoy cubers s forum eh.


Of course pare present ako! Eto ang #1 youtube tutorial na napioneer ko! 


Salamat sa pag view!


----------



## Destro (Aug 15, 2014)

Ang tagal q n hnd nag post d2 pero tulong! 40 segundo pa rin aq , pano b maging 35 segundo?


----------

